# Wear to buy a PPCLI blazer



## exPPCLIdude99 (1 Nov 2010)

I got out after 12 yrs service and want to have a ppcli regimental blazer to wear on Remembrance day. Where would I find one in Edmonton and what is the accepted colour for the PPCLI ? I know you can buy the VP patch to get sewn on but need to know what type and colour of blazer to buy.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Nov 2010)

Contact Regimental HQ in Edmonton. The Kit Shop should have the crests.

Rifle Green was the colour, with grey slacks, black shoes, but check with RHQ.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Nov 2010)

From the Regimental Manual



> SECTION 4 - REGIMENTAL BLAZER
> 629. General
> 1. Traditionally Regiment blazers were rifle green in colour. Since 2000, the colour has been changed to dark blue.
> 2. Description:
> ...


----------

